# My 2009 R35 GTR detailed by Motorshine



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

At the start of July, I picked up my R35 GTR following on from a Swissvax detail carried out by Motorshine, owned by our forum member Aferx. 
I believe Afer is the only person in the UK and potentially the world to have worked on all the GTR's out there now bar the Kenmeri GTR, as there aren't any of those in the UK?

I must hold my hands up and admit that the interior was filthy as I had completed a 2,800 mile trip across Europe. I also had the front bumper/lower splitter resprayed a few weeks before it was taken to Afer. 

Words cannot describe how immaculate the car turned out after he worked his magic on the car. It took a week to complete and I loved watching it in my review view mirror while driving home. 

I've included a snippet from Afer's Facebook page, and cannot wait for him to finish editing the video! Details of what Afer did are alongside the photos are also on his Facebook page here;
https://www.facebook.com/MOTORSHINE/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1469883503027814 

"The SWISSVAX SIGNATURE DETAIL is the pinnacle of paint correction Detail that MOTORSHINE offer.

Recently had the pleasure of working on this Nissan R35 GTR . The customer went for our top of the range detail - the Swissvax Signature Detail which includes two coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock.

The vehicle will undergo as many correctional stages assafely possible to achieve an as near perfect, defect free finish. This is then followed by a refining process to generate high levels of gloss and clarity."


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad you liked the Detail Emil :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

My cars never been this clean  looking good mate!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This shot was taken Saturday night, shows how clean the car still is after I wash it


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Top drawer work, brilliant results.


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

Amazing work


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The only problem being your car is now too clean to be used or even sat in!

Looks great


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the likes and comments. Nothing better to do than drive it and just give the car a quick wash to make it shiny again!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> Thanks everyone for the likes and comments. Nothing better to do than drive it and just give the car a quick wash to make it shiny again!


great work, JF,


going tomorrow I see :thumbsup: see you there!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

looking ace! Afer certainly knows what he is doing


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How much does a detail like that cost if you don't mind me asking. PM if you like.


----------



## Joseph-R (Mar 27, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Detail of a car or a Swissvax advert??? 
Either way a good job


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

evogeof said:


> Detail of a car or a Swissvax advert???
> Either way a good job


Maybe a bit of both, but I don't mind when the car looked that shiny!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Did they give you specific instructions on how to wash it now so you don't take all the new protection off? Id be scared To wash it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nope, just wash it how I normally do. I snow foam the car first and then go top to bottom all around the car working my way down, using either the two bucket method or cleaning the lamb wool mitt as i go around the car.
Afer did recommend a Swissvax spray to use, haven't got round to buying it yet as I have 3 full bottles of Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer to finish off first


----------



## moiboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks amazing! Please make sure your foam shampoo is not removing the wax as there are some strong foams out there!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ph neutral snow foam should be fine and will not remove wax. Im sure japfreak is using ph neutral


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like new!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i would like to know the cost as well.. and time it takes.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> i would like to know the cost as well.. and time it takes.


Thank Faz.
Nick, will ask Afer to get in touch wit you


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

looking great bud. I always think the silver looks amazing when properly clean and of all the pain colours seems less prone to swirl marks. Were you not tempted to get a ceramic coating applied at the same time?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

As much as I would have wanted too, I collected my R33 GTR the same day I picked this up from Afer so my funds were running low.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Amazing standard of work.


----------



## xxIXVIxx (Sep 7, 2016)

I need to get mine done


----------

